# 02M Transmission swap brackets



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

who makes them? for a MK3/MK2. I know there was a company but you had to cut down the tranny bracket cup which I dont want to do.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (fourthchirpin)*

You have to move the rear tran cup on the subframe unless you want your engine to sit crooked.
Check out the last couple of pages of my build thread in my sig.
Shawn


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (sdezego)*

so you moved it back? or higher? I will be using a 24v motor for the 02m to go on and not a 2.0 or 1.8t.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (fourthchirpin)*

I did the 1.8T, used a custom mount from Reflex Tuning;
Moderator "Nater" (Nate) did a 12V VR6 and used the Dutchdub mount, (www.dutchdub.com)
Milos (MINT GTI) did the 24v, don't know about his mount though, IM him, he's still around...

Mike


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (Blk95VR6)*









I didn't have to move my mounting cup, as the bracket I have is a 1" tubular bracket, and uses two of the stock mounting points on top of the transmission. I do not use a dogbone on the bottom. I'll get you a better picture of the mount and post it in here...
Mike


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

http://www.dutchdub.com/Webnew/Products.htm halfway down the page.
Per your comment you may *need* to move the mounting boss anyway.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Dutchdub.com* »_Note: Mounting boss needs to be relocated to accept for correct positioning of gearbox to make room for larger CV and to clear driveshafts. Kit does not include driveshafts.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

the 1.8t 02m and the 24v 02m sit differently which may not allow some people the need to relocate. But iam looking for anybody using a 24v 02m with any VR6 motor to make a mount so that I dont have to cut/reweld.
I do plan to use DriveShaftShop Axles with this setup.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_the 1.8t 02m and the 24v 02m sit differently which may not allow some people the need to relocate. But iam looking for anybody using a 24v 02m with any VR6 motor to make a mount so that I dont have to cut/reweld.


I am not absolutely positive, but I am pretty sure the Gear side case is the same which would make the mount points the same on the trans mount and therefore, the distance from the trans mount holes over the D/S CV should be the same. The clearance issues arise (unless you c0ck the D/S of the motor trans a bit crooked to clear the CV. Mk3 2.0 = Vr K frame so the cups are in the same spot for all. I have taken intricate measurements in my mock setup before making my mount and my motor and trans sit perfectly square and level







.
When everything is perfectly aligned, you can see (Pic below) that you need about 1/2"+ clearance (some of which can be gained from grinding the lip on the Trans cup and mount Flange). But the last 3/8" or more needs to be had by properly moving the mount.
I think I ended up moving it back and possibly up a tad (just becuase it made a more straight shot).
HTH Shawn


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_who makes them? for a MK3/MK2. I know there was a company but you had to cut down the tranny bracket cup which I dont want to do.


I got my mounts and swap axles from DM-Motorsport in quebec. You still have to relocate the tranny mount but it doesn't use a big bulk top mounted bracket. It cleans up that side of the engine bay


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (Dubbed95)*

mounts around the Diff Bolts? Pics?


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_mounts around the Diff Bolts? Pics?

yup, i can take pics and send them to you if you wanna host em.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (Dubbed95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbed95* »_
yup, i can take pics and send them to you if you wanna host em. 

Sure, why not. My email is in my profile. I thought about every scenario when I was making my mounts, but went for the top mount becuase it is the stock mount points (granted no dog bone to add). I had considered making a secondary brkt to the diff housing bolts (like the Mk2), but my FEM analysis (in my mind) dictated, there was no need








Shawn


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (sdezego)*

cool, i'll take shots of it before i go to work tomorrow morning and send them to you before noon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (Dubbed95)*

why dont u post the pics here....


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Sure, why not. My email is in my profile. I thought about every scenario when I was making my mounts, but went for the top mount becuase it is the stock mount points (granted no dog bone to add). I had considered making a secondary brkt to the diff housing bolts (like the Mk2), but my FEM analysis (in my mind) dictated, there was no need








Shawn

Pics are sent, sorry o got them to you later than i said.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (Dubbed95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbed95* »_
I got my mounts and swap axles from DM-Motorsport in quebec. You still have to relocate the tranny mount but it doesn't use a big bulk top mounted bracket. It cleans up that side of the engine bay









Here are your pics hosted.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Here are your pics hosted.

























My *only* concern about that mount pictured (if it is indeed the rear trans mount drivers side) is that it is only connected in one spot and via a much smaller looking bracket.
That trans is heavy and with a VRt can be torqued quite a bit....
Without ANY actual proof that it's NOT enough I can't say anything for sure...
I think at this point it might come down to availability and peace of mind.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on another option finally!


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Transmission swap brackets (nater)*

Its not connected in only one spoi, its uses three bolt holes on the diff case. U have to source out the right size/strength bolts as the stock case bolts are far too short now. The piece itself is rather strong. It made out of plate steel whet thickness im not sure of but Its definitely not light. I like it cause it clears up alot of room on that side of my (incomplete) engine bay which i can mount other things i will be installing later much easier. The company i goth the parts from were at the show thei weekend DM-Motorsport outta quebec


----------

